# seoul - airport hotel



## ValHam (Jul 5, 2013)

Have 24 hour layover - what hotel would give easy airport access and i could take in some sights?


----------



## Jwerking (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry for late reply.  There are lots of hotels by the airport - we used a real cheapie one - like $70 per night - probably reserved on Booking.com.  This one had good reviews and noted that the owner spoke good English - which is why we booked. 

Upon arrival, we went to the AP info desk, they called the hotel and the shuttle driver arrived in about 15 min.  We just waited by the seats close to the Info Desk and the clerk pointed us out when the shuttle driver checked in with her.  The hotel was very basic - nothing fancy - but clean.  It is a Korean hotel - so don't expect Western standards.  While it had AC, it was not turned on in May and the room was warm.  Luckily it was late at night and very cool outside and there was a strong breeze that cooled the room quickly when we opened the window.  

What is really weird about Korean hotels - is that they provide large bottles of toiletries like lotion, toothpaste, etc. that I assume the Koreans use between the changing hotel guests - even hair brushes - yuck!  Just different standards - no biggie, I just placed them in the corner and used my own stuff - thank you very much. 

Your other option is to stay at a Western chain hotel - Novotel is very popular in Korea and pay western prices of $200-300 per night - your choice!

The subway into town from the airport to see the sights is quick and cheap.  There are a lot of subway lines and you will have to switch - but just take your time and you will figure it out.  You also have the option of taking Airport Express buses to certain locations downtown - which is another option.  Because we had a Marriott hotel certificate, we stayed in one of their hotels downtown for a week.  When my daughter left, there was an airport bus from the Marriott - believed it also stopped at some other hotels.  This may be an option if you want to spend the night at a downtown hotel - but the Marriott was in the $200s.

Be sure to visit the old royal palaces - they were awesome.


----------

